# My panther chameleon setup! (pic heavy)



## Nixehface (Sep 30, 2009)

This is my first chameleon set up, 
Thanks to a lovely gentleman named Jordan for building it for me!
I decided to use a coco background because it should hold the heat in the viv and keep it nice and humid. It's also good because it hides all the wires and keeps everything tied in nicely!
I chose to mesh the top and bottom quarter of the viv as I've heard panthers need quite alot of ventilation.
I also chose to use a habba mist because it's routine and is good for when I'm not around.
So off to b&q the other half and I went to get all the fixtures and lighting needed etc and managed to get a good deal on some black tiles which we thought would be an excellent bottom of the viv because it would be much easier to maintain and keep clean (It also looks quite stylish)
As it's quite a long cage, we chose the uvb light to run down for optimal exposure at every level Marley will be(Only getting him on thursday though!)
We took a wooden block and screwed it to one of the sides so we could also have somewhere to sit his food bowl where he can access it easily 
After about 6 hours, we turned an empty viv into an awesome enclosure  Well we think so anyway lol.
Hope you like it as much as we do!


----------



## Chameleoco (Jul 10, 2009)

: victory:Lovely looking set up!


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

That is fantastic !


----------



## karategirl (Nov 23, 2009)

:gasp: Wow! thats amazing! Well done!


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Great looking set up


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Is the UV safe like that?


----------



## Nixehface (Sep 30, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Is the UV safe like that?


Yes, but I am getting a bushy ficus to to put in front of the uv so that it will cover alot of the bottom of the uv strip.
It's not entirely finished yet!


----------



## borris&norris (Feb 22, 2010)

nice like it:no1: what is the backing that used and were did you get it from.


----------



## Nixehface (Sep 30, 2009)

borris&norris said:


> nice like it:no1: what is the backing that used and were did you get it from.


It's coco background and you can get it from rainforest supplies.
If you do get it, it does need to be routinely cleaned if you are going to use it for a chameleon enclosure incase anything gets in!
It's very sturdy though and works a treat


----------



## Carolanster (Sep 28, 2009)

Very cool!


----------

